# Question about loft.



## hensheler20 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi everyone... Im new in here.. And i dont know if im in the right section to post my question...
Conditions:-
- I have 5 Pigeons and i got a big aviary/cage for them where it is built by wire fences 1/2". I always open up a small hole where the birds can go out and fly anytime he/she wants. By the way, my birds is always safe and never get harm by predator...

Questions:-
1 -Is it okay for them to be in the aviary/cage or should i make a loft?
2 -Is it good if i let them free to go out 24 hours a day?

I hope someone can help me with my question.. Should i just stick with the aviary/cage or make a New Home(Loft) for them? Thanks for your help....


----------



## hensheler20 (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and i forget to tell that im from Malaysia where is it always warm and hot...
And there is no Spring, Summer, Autumn or Winter here(So Sad since i would like to try snowball)... 
It is always warm and hot. I mean really really hot..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

hensheler20 said:


> Oh and i forget to tell that im from Malaysia where is it always warm and hot...
> And there is no Spring, Summer, Autumn or Winter here(So Sad since i would like to try snowball)...
> It is always warm and hot. I mean really really hot..


Hi and welcome to PT 
You can have my snow if you want it! As a matter of fact....its snowing right now and about 17 degrees 
Most people have some sort of a loft/shelter depending on their climate to shelter the birds from wind, rain, snow, sun or whatever your weather brings. Whether it be 3 or 4 sided. During the winter here I have to completely enclose my flight cages with heavy plastic.
Also depends on your area whether or not you can free fly your birds. I have alot of hawks year round that hang out in my yard, so my birds wouldn't last very long if I let them out.....so I don't free fly them at all. I would probably have no birds left in a 2 week period!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If everything is working for you the way it is..why change it?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You might want to tighten the loft wire to 1/4"--so rats, snakes, and stuff can't get in and eat your birds or give them salmonella. Other than that--so long as they have shelter to get out of any sun/wind/rain they should be ok. Make sure nothing can dig in through the bottom of the enclosure as well.


----------



## hensheler20 (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh.. Thank you everyone... I really appreciate your help... 
So, i think i might just add some perches and nest into my BIG CAGE. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Hensheler20 
im in the same boat as you ,i live in the Island of Puerto Rico never a winter but i use to make some ball snow balls in my days when i use to live in new york , any way i too have aviary type cage made out of pvc here, take a look at my album http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582 its build with a trap so my bird could get back to the cage when i release them; but am not happy with it, i wanted something bigger and in the island i have to worry about Hurricanes so im in the process of building mine loft as we talk just finish the roofing now so i be should be having some pictures of it soon for all to see then i have to put in the walls it a 10 ft by 8ft wide by 8 ft high at the tip and im having so much fun building it , i know when im finish with it, my birds are going to be very happy with it , alot of space and private area for them, i say build your loft because also pigeon breed like rabbits before you know it you will have 5 times the birds then what you started with , so go for it


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Hi and welcome to PT
> You can have my snow if you want it! As a matter of fact....its snowing right now and about 17 degrees
> Most people have some sort of a loft/shelter depending on their climate to shelter the birds from wind, rain, snow, sun or whatever your weather brings. Whether it be 3 or 4 sided. During the winter here I have to completely enclose my flight cages with heavy plastic.
> Also depends on your area whether or not you can free fly your birds. I have alot of hawks year round that hang out in my yard, so my birds wouldn't last very long if I let them out.....so I don't free fly them at all. I would probably have no birds left in a 2 week period!


he/she is from Malaysia there is no winter and no snow


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

APF_LOFT said:


> he/she is from Malaysia there is no winter and no snow


Ummm-that's why msfreebird said the OP could have his/her snow....


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

how can you transfor snow? the shipping cost a lot and it become water cause the weather there is hot


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

APF_LOFT said:


> how can you transfor snow? the shipping cost a lot and it become water cause the weather there is hot


It's a joke.

People in snowy places say that all the time.

(Sorry if you saw the previous incarnation of this post--I thought you were trolling. *facepalm*)


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

there a rule here that we should be serious all the time.


----------



## hensheler20 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rafael/PR said:


> Hi Hensheler20
> im in the same boat as you ,i live in the Island of Puerto Rico never a winter but i use to make some ball snow balls in my days when i use to live in new york , any way i too have aviary type cage made out of pvc here, take a look at my album http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582 its build with a trap so my bird could get back to the cage when i release them; but am not happy with it, i wanted something bigger and in the island i have to worry about Hurricanes so im in the process of building mine loft as we talk just finish the roofing now so i be should be having some pictures of it soon for all to see then i have to put in the walls it a 10 ft by 8ft wide by 8 ft high at the tip and im having so much fun building it , i know when im finish with it, my birds are going to be very happy with it , alot of space and private area for them, i say build your loft because also pigeon breed like rabbits before you know it you will have 5 times the birds then what you started with , so go for it



Thanks for your info... It really helps for me to know that there is someone who is in the same boat as mine.....


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

APF_LOFT said:


> there a rule here that we should be serious everytime.


?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f9/forum-rules-of-conduct-7006.html

No there isn't. Gentle jokes that are in the right "tone" have always been allowed.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

ok you win


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

APF_LOFT said:


> he/she is from Malaysia there is no winter and no snow





Libis said:


> Ummm-that's why msfreebird said the OP could have his/her snow....





APF_LOFT said:


> how can you transfor snow? the shipping cost a lot and it become water cause the weather there is hot





Libis said:


> It's a joke.
> 
> People in snowy places say that all the time.
> 
> (Sorry if you saw the previous incarnation of this post--I thought you were trolling. *facepalm*)





APF_LOFT said:


> there a rule here that we should be serious all the time.





Libis said:


> ?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f9/forum-rules-of-conduct-7006.html
> 
> No there isn't. Gentle jokes that are in the right "tone" have always been allowed.





APF_LOFT said:


> ok you win


 Is this a joke?


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

it depend on you hehe​


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i want to know how to transport snow?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

ROTF, lol,lol,lol, lol still ROTF ,lol,lol


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Hi and welcome to PT
> You can have my snow if you want it! As a matter of fact....its snowing right now and about 17 degrees
> Most people have some sort of a loft/shelter depending on their climate to shelter the birds from wind, rain, snow, sun or whatever your weather brings. Whether it be 3 or 4 sided. During the winter here I have to completely enclose my flight cages with heavy plastic.
> Also depends on your area whether or not you can free fly your birds. I have alot of hawks year round that hang out in my yard, so my birds wouldn't last very long if I let them out.....so I don't free fly them at all. I would probably have no birds left in a 2 week period!


you should answering his/her question not telling a story nyahahaha


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

APF_LOFT said:


> you should answering his/her question not telling a story nyahahaha


Sorry......I'll try not to be so friendly 
There's a company not to far from me that transports snow to warm areas....
http://www.wmur.com/news/30268705/detail.html
Sad ending, but it can be done


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think most people would know what " I will send you some snow" would be in jest. You can send me some too..va is looking like a no snow winter here so far..I at least would like a few days of it please thanks..lol..


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

do they transport snowman to? is this a joke? hehe


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

APF_LOFT said:


> do they transport snowman to? is this a joke? hehe


Don't know.......but THAT I would love to see! I'm sure hensheler20 wouldn't mind having one delivered.
The only 'snow sport' I do is...Plow the driveway


----------



## hensheler20 (Jan 21, 2012)

Msfreebird said:


> Don't know.......but THAT I would love to see! I'm sure hensheler20 wouldn't mind having one delivered.
> The only 'snow sport' I do is...Plow the driveway


Yes. I wouldn't mind having one or two delivered. Hehehee


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

hensheler20 said:


> Yes. I wouldn't mind having one or two delivered. Hehehee


Were loosing it quick! Should be mostly gone today.....going to be near 50 degrees!!! 
Love it......2 degrees 2 days ago, 50 today! Welcome to New England  There's a saying here in NE.....'If you don't like the weather, wait a minute"


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Were loosing it quick! Should be mostly gone today.....going to be near 50 degrees!!!
> Love it......2 degrees 2 days ago, 50 today! Welcome to New England  There's a saying here in NE.....'If you don't like the weather, wait a minute"


Didn't know you were a Nebraskan, too lol. I thought you lived in Maine. 

We have had such a weird winter this year--not that I'm complaining about the long fall.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Libis said:


> Didn't know you were a Nebraskan, too lol. I thought you lived in Maine.
> 
> We have had such a weird winter this year--not that I'm complaining about the long fall.


I think she meant NE to be north east.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> I think she meant NE to be north east.


You're probably right...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> I think she meant NE to be north east.


NE is New England = Maine, NH, Vermont, Mass, Conn and Rhode Island


----------

